#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Tödliche Virusinfektionen des Gehirns unter Rituximab >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington - Der US-amerikanischen Zulassungsbehörde FDA sind zwei Todesfälle an einer progressiven multifokalen Leukoenzephalopathie (PML) gemeldet worden. Die Komplikationen sind im Rahmen einer Behandlung des systemischen Lupus erythematodes (SLE) mit ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

